# so why do shrimp fly around the tank?



## inthepacific (Oct 21, 2012)

i never really understood this. but its just fun to watch. does anyone know why shrimp fly around the tank so much after water changes?


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

my cherries and amanos only did that when something was wrong. my guess, they were looking for a way out.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

My shrimp love to swim about the tank.. I think it is just their way of getting around.


----------



## Sugardaddy1979 (Jan 16, 2012)

Maybe a molded female has the boys riled up?


----------



## dtejeda.arias (Mar 5, 2013)

To get to the other side! Lol!


----------



## rowdaddy (Jan 20, 2012)

Are they swimming at a consistent rate? Or are they scuttling backwards? Shrimp do like to swim, but if they're sporadically shooting themselves around it's definitely an issue in water chemistry.

I am Rowdaddy. 
SC Aquaria

75 Community
20H Community
20L Convict "Bedroom" 
20L Growout
10gal RCS
1.5gal in progress
55 gal Paludarium/Vivarium coming soon


----------



## 52149 (Feb 26, 2012)

Shrimp swimming around franticlly is a indacation of stress. They also be a indacation of dancing aka breeding stage. But check ur water Parameters make sure ph, gh, kh, and tds. That would be my best advice


----------



## zdnet (Aug 13, 2010)

+1 on stress. While it may be fun to watch but not for the shrimp - they are trying to run away from the water until they can finally get used to the new water condition. 

Not a good thing, if you want your shrimp to live long.


----------



## assasin6547 (Feb 6, 2013)

Sometimes I see mine flying around the glass nipping on algae on the glass, I don't think it's necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Lets define what type of swimming..

Backwards or forwards. 

If swimming forwards around the tank is a bad thing then I must be doing something terribly wrong.


----------



## zdnet (Aug 13, 2010)

assasin6547 said:


> Sometimes I see mine flying around the glass nipping on algae on the glass, I don't think it's necessarily a bad thing.


If that happened without a water change, that I would agree with you that it is not necessary a bad thing.


----------



## zdnet (Aug 13, 2010)

MABJ said:


> Lets define what type of swimming..
> 
> Backwards or forwards.
> 
> If swimming forwards around the tank is a bad thing then I must be doing something terribly wrong.


A water change causing the shrimp to swim backward? Have you ever seen that?


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

zdnet said:


> A water change causing the shrimp to swim backward? Have you ever seen that?


Nope, can't say I have.


----------



## inthepacific (Oct 21, 2012)

well my shrimp never dart around unless its the males in search of a female. but i noticed that when i do water changes, the shrimp get a little more active.


----------



## zdnet (Aug 13, 2010)

If you slowly drip in the new water, you won't see the behavior change. Your shrimp will act as if nothing happened.


----------



## rowdaddy (Jan 20, 2012)

zdnet said:


> If you slowly drip in the new water, you won't see the behavior change. Your shrimp will act as if nothing happened.


+1


I am Rowdaddy. 
SC Aquaria

75 Community
20H Community
20L Convict "Bedroom" 
20L Growout
10gal RCS
1.5gal in progress
55 gal Paludarium/Vivarium coming soon


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

like this? ​


----------



## inthepacific (Oct 21, 2012)

yes exactly like that sayurasem!


----------



## hunterlook (Feb 21, 2013)

sayurasem said:


> like this?


Why 2 thermometers?


----------



## Sharpchick (Feb 17, 2013)

sayurasem said:


> like this? ​Mosura Eros - YouTube


So the behavior of the shrimp in that video is because the water is bad?

I'm asking because I'm in the process of setting up a 10 gallon RCS tank.


----------



## Fdsh5 (Jan 3, 2012)

That looks like the "I'm in the mood" dance to me.


----------



## rowdaddy (Jan 20, 2012)

Note that in that video, they are swimming. The only time they scuttle backwards, is when someone runs into them. Lol That was a video of goOOood movement. 

I am Rowdaddy. 
SC Aquaria

75 Community
20H Community
20L Convict "Bedroom" 
20L Growout
10gal RCS
1.5gal in progress
55 gal Paludarium/Vivarium coming soon


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

What kind of shrimp and are you matching TDS before adding in the new water?


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

Well that video is after Mosura Eros is added. 

If the water you are changing with is colder in temps or GH/TDS is lower they tend to get a little more active. Of course, my tibee tank gets crazy active just when I'm dipping water OUT of the tank...before I add fresh in. They just think me doing ANYTHING with their water means they're about to get fed. The CRS and PFR tanks don't really show a ton of activity after WC as I try to match params and temp as close as possible and pour the water slowly over my hand to keep from disturbing things too much.


----------



## sourgrl (Jun 13, 2012)

Quick question, off topic. What are those 3 balls on the left in the tank video?


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Ebiken Shou


----------



## oblongshrimp (Jul 26, 2006)

My shrimp will get more active if I do anything in the tank. They especially respond to food or the siphon but even if I just go in there and pull some moss out or move something around they react that way.


----------



## seuadr (Feb 20, 2013)

my amano shrimp swims around all the time. I don't measure my TDS, because i don't have a meter, and i'm not trying to breed (only have 4 across 2 tanks) and, i guess they have always seemed to be fine. Both tanks stay around 77 degrees, have consistantly tested no ammonia, no nitrites and less than 20ppm nitrates (more often than not, no nitrates, but i've been dosing all the macros for the last few months) they swim around the tank from time to time. the smallest one, which is only around a half inch doesn't do it very much, but the two bigger ones in that tank (both are around 2+ inches) swim around all the time. once in a while they will even land on the filter outlet and ride the current across the tank. they seem to be snacking most of the time they stop here and munch, stop there and munch.


----------

